# Mini lightbar perm. mount



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I ran some cheapo revolving amber beacon with a cigarette lighter plug to get by this year. I would like to get a mini lightbar for next year -- prefereably permanently mounted. However, I don't know if I will be able to tackle that myself. I don't want to mess anything up, as i'm sure i'll have to drill holes in the roof, take off the head board...

So, where would I go to get this done and how much can I expect to pay? I would just like it to be mounted to the roof controlled by a switch on the dash board. This will be on a reg cab 2500 chevy.

Also, any recommendations on what brand/model? I just want a halogen flasher.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I would not want to drill any holes in my roof that's why I got the backrack to mount my light bar.If iwas to get a revolving light I would get a federal mini jet with the three rotators model JM-Fast.A guy that had one on is truck could be seen for quite a distance but he had the three rotators not the two.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for the reply.

I wouldn't mind having a backrack, but it isn't an option. My ez-dumper is in the way.

I think I saw a pic somewhere on here where the wire ran through the third brake light (I think Maverick?). How is that done?

Anyone have pics of their setup?


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Sorry, I was gonna attatch this pic.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Check your email :waving: 

-John


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Nice pipes!

I don't know what type of plowing you do, or what set up you have, but this season I found out that my truck is running at about the limit as far as power consumption goes. I had forgotten to charge my phone before plowing so I plugged it into the truck while out doing the route. After 12 hours of being plugged in, it still didn't have a full charge. It normally takes about 90 minutes to charge when there's no extra load on the electrical system.

I plow driveways that are mostly a minute or less apart, so the pump is running almost non-stop. I had been running a Whelen Responder II, similar to the Highlighter, but I've switched to strobes for less power draw. They're a bit higher in price, but peace of mind is worth it to me.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks Pelican. I'll have to take a look at the strobes. The charging system seemed to do fine this winter. I run a western straight blade unimount 7.5' and had a little rotator running. I do mostly residentials and the pump is running a lot. The battery/charging system seemed to do fine, but I didn't have any cell phone chargers, radios, or anything else electrical running.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Get a small strobe bar and mount it on the cab protector bar of the ez-dumper.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Ryan Nice Pipes 

Check with whelen and Nova Industries

they are both out of my state here and are very quality products.

If you need a price or anything I could get in touch with them for you I am actually in the process of trying to get an engineering internship with Whelen so let me know if you need any help.


Jay


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Ryan ,that's one of the problems i had for not getting the dump insert because of my light bar and backrack you could do a light on the cab protector,the only problem with that is when it's rasied but you can do hideaway strobes i have the same truck as you i have them plus the light bar.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

Different cab protector, but you get the idea. The wires end up being longer but it's not a big deal.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I would personnaly go with the magnetic/suction mount and run the wires thru the third brake light,there are only 2 screws holding that cover on,pop that off,run the wires over thru the headboard and to a switch,just use a little silicone when you put the cover back on.This is exactly how i mounted my light(only it was permanent mount on a back rack)and i have had no leaks.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

nben - did you run the wires outside the insert (wire exposed), or fish the wire through the insert?

Arc Burn - I think I like your idea. I might try that.


Thanks for the help everyone
Ryan


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

I ran the wires down the bottom of the insert (underneath, not in the cargo area) and down the hinge, to behind the bumper and up the truck frame.

IMO, the biggest problem with the magnetic and suction cup mounts is they are very easy for someone to steal. At least with a light that is bolted on, someone would have to remove the bolts or damage the light mount to get it. Lets face it, if they really want the bar, they are going to get it either way, but the latter of the two is going to take more time and draw more attention. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

0ryan0

The same as ARC is talking about, but i run a bead of silicone across the top of the light just to be safe. The connecter works great (gm alternator connector) have them on both trucks:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Earthscapes-
Where did you find the connector. Most places that I have looked only had the harness end available, and didn't know where I could find the other end, short of dismantling an alternator....

Thanks!

-John


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

If you need a connector,use a weatherpack connector.Sealed and weathertight.Available almost anywhere,or grab one off an old GM product.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Earth,how do you like that light?I'm gonna try that one next.Any problems at high speed?i know cheap ones like to fly off!


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I use a Whelen mini-strobe magnetic mount for all my trucks. At the end of the season it nice to take them off wash them and put them away. 

Cost about $125.00 each I think I purchased them from AWDirect catalog. 

Don't buy a Turbo Beam strobe mini-bar light bar, I fried 2 of them this season. Then purchase a Whelen and loved it.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Toyota,have you had any issues using the unit at highway speeds?


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Arc Burn, The magnetic mounts do not move, there are 4 on each corner, round in size. I've been on the highway with the truck and never had a problem with the light shifting positions.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Snowy- i got the connector from my local carquest back in october. If you can't find one soon i'll mail ya one, if you want me to.

Arc-- It's the brightest and quietest light i have owned yet. I paid $139.00 for it. It doesn't move at any speed. Actually i broke the lens 2 weeks ago going around a drive with a low hanging tree and the light never moved. 
I have an old style with 4 little magnets on each corner,,on my other truck and the thing moves all over the place and scratches the roof. Needless to say it will get replaced before next winter.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Ah, carquest, hadn't thought of that, I'll check that out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## nbannan (Aug 26, 2009)

*Magnetic Mount with Chipgaurd underneath*

I am going to add a Whelen Responder Mini to my Silverado.
It sounds like the 40LB Magnets should hold it (I have heard suction=sucks)
I am planning on using some chipguard tape to protect the paint where the strobe mounts to the roof to keep from scratching the paint. got some at an autobody supply store.
I like the wires out the 3rd light, but will use a 4 pin trailer so I can cap it off & run 2 wires to switch patters separate from power.


----------



## cnydreamr (Jan 20, 2008)

if going thru the 3rd light, I would run the wires from the bottom to prevent water from entering


----------

